# No-explode



## WATTS (Nov 27, 2004)

ive heard that this is a great supplement but i dont feel shit, ive taken it for about 2 weeks now and dont feel any differnt, just the feeling of being ripped off 45 bucks! ive taken 2-3 scoops 30 min before a workout  and nothing, anybody else not re-acted to this stuff?  do some people not re-act to supplements because ive taken regular creatine and the same experience for me.  NOTHING


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 27, 2004)

I've been on it for 3 weeks now. Not too impressed either.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 28, 2004)

yeah i never tried it but they talk so much good shit about it, (well the people who sell it do anyway) i heared that it was supposed to be someyhing "special" try CEX from vpx instead that really worked for me and EVERYONE who i know that tried it, and i am a hard responder to supps.....


----------



## ransome18 (Sep 26, 2005)

well I just dish out 64 bucks plus taxes and I haven't feel anything yet..I been on this shit for a week now..

Guys anybody try cell-max, cuz I think I saw lots of people says good thing about cell-max

Ransome18


----------



## Rocky_B (Sep 26, 2005)

*cough* San V12 Turbo


----------



## footballmaniac (Sep 26, 2005)

didnt san come out with vault which has nitrix in it?


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Sep 26, 2005)

footballmaniac said:
			
		

> didnt san come out with vault which has nitrix in it?



Yep. Vault is the new shit from SAN....
Details
Pharmaceutical grade dietary supplement. Enhanced with Vector (rapid transport technology). Fortified with CVT (cell volumizing technology). Contains Neuro-Flow (nootropic brain substrates).

Powered By:

» Tricreatine-Fusion, Phytic Acid, L-Norvaline, Di-L-Arginine-L-Malate, L-Citrulline-Malate, NAG, Magnesium & Potassium Orotate, NitroArginine. Innovations for the serious minded athlete. In your pursuit of building the perfect machine, Vault holds the key to your most unimaginable desires.

Vault provides numerous features with one goal in mind:

» Workouts that are more intense, relentless & record breaking than you could ever imagine. Whether you need the extra couple of reps at your max bench press/squat, or simply want an invigorating kick at the beginning of your workout, Vault is ready to (and will) deliver. For peak performance, look no further. With our two-stage nitro-pump and neuro-alert matrix, every serving of Vault practically guarantees you'll have the most productive, intense and hardcore workouts of your life, every time you hit the gym. And with its dual bionic torque myotrop-systems (TriCreatine-Fusion & Insulinotropic Osmolytes) on tap - relentless thrust is available at your first dose. So whether you are looking to radically transform your physique or simply want the extra edge during your workouts, Vault works like no other product you have ever tried. (These statements have not been evaluated by the Food and Drug Administration. This product is not intended to diagnose, treat, cure or prevent any disease.).

Directions
Recommended Use: Mix one level scoop in 16 ounces of water, juice or your favorite beverage twice daily, preferably 8 hours apart. Use Vault everyday, including non-workout days. For maximum results consume 1 serving approximately 30 minutes prior to training and another serving approximately 30 minutes prior to a meal. Store tightly sealed in a cool dry place. 



Plus, where in the hell have you guys been buying your shit from???

$45.00 bucks for some no-xplode....Holly Crap!

PM me if you need a good price on it....Peace..


----------



## Flakko (Sep 26, 2005)

I used NO-Xplode, and it gave me good results, nothing crazy, but I felt bigger and longer lasting pumps, Idk if it's cuz I was staking it with Cell-Mass.


----------



## ransome18 (Sep 27, 2005)

hey Flakko, how did you used the no-explode and cell-mass for stacking.

Did you just take it in the morning or 30 mins prior to workout



			
				Flakko said:
			
		

> I used NO-Xplode, and it gave me good results, nothing crazy, but I felt bigger and longer lasting pumps, Idk if it's cuz I was staking it with Cell-Mass.


----------



## V Player (Sep 27, 2005)

Well Im glad I read this thread. I was seriously considering buying some.


----------



## Flakko (Sep 27, 2005)

ransome18 said:
			
		

> hey Flakko, how did you used the no-explode and cell-mass for stacking.
> 
> Did you just take it in the morning or 30 mins prior to workout


I was taking the NO-Xplode 30-45 min. before workout, and the Cell-Mass immediately after my workout, and like 15-20 min later my protein shake.

On the days I was gonna do a heavy workout session I took 2 scoops of NO-Xplode.


----------



## NoBiUs (Sep 30, 2005)

Yeah, I use a full bottle of this crap and I diddn't get anything..
Think I am going to try creatine mono next.


----------



## 2KOOL (Oct 2, 2005)

That's crazy because I jog for cardio and I tried it once?    It was INSANE....  I could have run for 3 weeks 24/7... it gave me SICK energy....   was so bizarre I called up the supplement store immediately brag'n the crap through the ceiling


----------



## CancerNV (Oct 3, 2005)

Its all about GAKIC nowadays.

Honestly I dropped my Protein Powder and Creatine and I use double the amount of GAKIC and it works brilliantly.


----------



## Flakko (Oct 3, 2005)

I don't know about that GAKIC thing... 

Mmm...


----------



## EMUNY0687 (Nov 8, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> Its all about GAKIC nowadays.
> 
> Honestly I dropped my Protein Powder and Creatine and I use double the amount of GAKIC and it works brilliantly.




Do you think you can take GAKIC and NO Xplode together even though they both should be taken 30-45 minutes prior to workout?


----------

